# get DHCP Scope and DNS entry info from crashed server



## cinnamongirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Our clients server crashed and only able to use a hirens disk and not able to get to active directory or command prompt to get to the DNS entries and SHCP scope to set up the new server
Does anyone know a backdoor on how to get this info or run any software to export this info in text format
Please help....our client is down and trying to set up their server with no information

Thanks for help


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

So the client did no backups and the crashed server is completely dead? This is the very reason you do backups. How many users are on their network and what roles did the server have? If it is a few clients and computers just set them up again from scratch.


----------

